# Pic of pushca the ballerina



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

As promised


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh gosh, that is short! She is still lovely though. I guess I am lucky with my groomer. Leaves it just long enough.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a lovely picture, she is so pretty. I see what you mean about the feet though, I prefer them left longer.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

She is such a pretty dog and I hated her thin feet as the big fat paws are soooo cute. I will definitely tell my groomer next time as obviously don't ask you don't get.
Thanks guys


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

heehee I have to say I love the short look! Vincent is more poodle than spaniel though so he really suits it


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

She looks gorgeous and the fur on her paws will grow quickly anyway, but that is how Eddies paws were cut first time cos it hadnt occured to me to mention I liked them longer.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pushca is gorgeous


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they do that to lady too! her legs and feet look so fragile afterwards...I love the puffy spaniel paw myself. She looks soft and lovely the little ballerina!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What dainty little ballerina feet   we need to get her a tutu ... Pushca you are gorgeous, I do love a black poos ......


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I love her look, much easier to keep clean and matt free. The feet will soon grow.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

She's off to the groomer today with an instruction to keep the feet. Hope she listens. I have in my experience in London found the more you pay the better at cockapoos they are but after paying £55 last time I have found a great lady for £38 but the feet the feet lol


----------

